
Steve Jobs was wrong about middle management - erikbe
https://fiveeasypieces.substack.com/p/five-easy-pieces-steve-jobs-was-wrong-b35
======
MrTonyD
Steve didn't believe most of the stuff he said. I used to work for him, and he
got monthly reports from his PR firm. One section each month was filled with
pages of quotes for him to say to be perceived as a visionary. He used them
regularly, and most of his most well known quotes came from those pages. They
were completely unrelated to the way we were doing things. And, obviously, we
had plenty of middle managers.

~~~
tschwimmer
This is a an exceptional claim. Not saying that I don't believe you, but do
you have any evidence that might help us verify this suggestion?

~~~
MrTonyD
None at all. Just sharing my experience as somebody who was there.

~~~
kochikame
Exceptional claims require exceptional evidence

You could just be someone with an axe to grind

~~~
jacquesm
He is and he's been doing this for more than a year. See comment history for
some more outrageous claims. And of course when challenged 'he will say he
made it all up...'.

~~~
MrTonyD
Look, One person's exceptional is another persons routine life. I'm 60,
started as an electronic hobbyist in Silicon Valley wire wrapping computers
for startups - worked for a bunch of early famous names in Silicon Valley,
then studied for an EE and started writing software all over the valley. I've
been a PM three times, managed multiple dev teams, managed support and
training, and written many hundreds of thousands of lines of code. Part of
that was at NeXT where I sat next to Steve as he was creating his conference
talks (he didn't sit in his office to create them.) So grow up. The world
doesn't match your limited perspective. And it isn't appropriate for you to
play policeman when you don't know what you're talking about. I consider you
one of the people who makes Hacker News a less welcoming place for those who
might have actual insights - as opposed to opening their minds to hear others
perspectives.

(And every major CEO that I know of has PR teams. Bill Gates was reported to
have all three of the major PR companies working on his personal image. So
open your mind to new things you haven't experienced. Isn't that why something
like Hacker News should exist?)

------
ksec
When did Steve made the claim they have _no_ Middle management? I don't recall
one. He said _lots_ of middle management, and lack of authority in decision
making. Time and Time again all the bio and interviews coming out was Steve
gives lots of Autonomy to people, as long as they gets things done. He said
there is a DRI ( Directly Responsible Individual )

And more often what Steve hate was the _process_ , people are too stuck with
the _process_ and forgot the most important thing was the _content_ , or the
Product, or the end user.

Of course that is only half true because if you don't have a proper process,
your content may not sell, made, shipped in the best possible condition,
maximising profits. Steve knew this the 2nd time he was back to Apple and that
is why he bought in Tim Cook to keep up in tact.

------
draw_down
> Middle managers are in the unique position where they are close to
> production, but not producing themselves

No, those are line managers. Middle management is the layer between top
management and line managers. Their reports are managers.

------
ZeOrca
When you create the most valuable company in the world you can comment on
effective management

~~~
Nomentatus
Empirical studies (which were cited) are worthwhile. Maybe more worthwhile
than reality distortion fields. Of course, you can still argue that Steve Jobs
created an exceptional environment where the usual rules don't apply. But just
because Jobs wore a turtleneck doesn't mean we all should.

